# Best Machine for Caps?



## TurkeyDongus (Apr 29, 2016)

Currently have a Janome MB4.

I usually run designs that are 4" wide by 3.5" tall

Since I have to lay the cap facing flat, I'm tired of all the;
- Sticky stabilizer 
- Sweatband being sewn down
- Crooked designs

The Janome MB4 has worked great but I mainly run caps & soon to start on patches.
I am a at home small business & want to keep in to 1 head.

Any suggestions on the BEST home 4-6 needle embroidery machine for CAPS? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

In the "home machine" category, the Brother six needles will do caps pretty well, with the exception of certain flat brim styles. If you are looking at used ones, avoid the PR-600 and it's variations, as the cap sewing field is not as large (130x50) as the later models. PR-620, PR-650, PR-655 have a larger cap sewing field (130x60mm). 

The PR-1000 ten needle has a 270 degree sewing field for caps with the wide angle cap frame. I have one but never use it. No one wants to pay for what a design that large would cost to embroider. So, for most applications the six needle machines are a good value.

For these machines, EMS HoopTech makes an aftermarket hoop frame that is worth every penny - they call it the "Dream Frame." It is fast hooping, holds caps better, and allows getting a little closer to the brim. It also disables the machine's speed limits so you can sew caps at a faster speed. It also makes the sewing field a little larger, but I'm not totally sure what the dimensions would be. My typical cap design is usually about 2.6 to 2.7 inches high (max).

The downside of these machines for caps is that they have an automatic threader which takes up space behind the needle bars. This threader assembly makes it hard to get as close to the brim as you may want to. Not a huge problem on traditional ball caps, but on certain flat brim styles it is a real problem. I find New Era flat brims almost impossible to sew, for example.

Many people turn their nose up at the Brother PR series as not being "commercial" machines, and there certainly are reasons that commercial machines do better. But for the money, they very capable. Yes they do have limitations, but almost everything does.

Good Luck.


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

With the dream hoop do you still need to have the brother hoop first


----------



## TurkeyDongus (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah, I was looking at maybe upgrading to a PR-650 or 655.
The down side (like most home business embroiderers) is the price tag.
I picked my Janome MB4 at a decent price off craigslist.
I am willing to spend around 5k but I haven't found any PR-650 or 655 for around that price. Most people are asking north of 7k.

One thing that gets me is how in the states these machines are priced at 8K & up but in the UK people are asking 4K & up.


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

The deals are there just picked one up for under 5. Just waiting to see if everything else comes in for it that was listed. If not will ship it back and buy a new one here


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

For what you would pay for a Brother PR you good find a good used Barudan and run hats on hit. I know you said "Home Embroidery Machine" Sometimes you can find a Barudan BENT 9 or 15 needle is the $4500 to $5500 price range


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Nmfiredawg - You need the Brother cap driver - which is the part that attaches to the machine and holds the cap frame. You are just replacing the Brother frame with the Dream frame.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Something like this would be good.2007 Tajima TEJTIIC1501


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Stitches said:


> Something like this would be good.2007 Tajima TEJTIIC1501


That is a little overpriced for a 9 year old Tajima Neo


----------



## TurkeyDongus (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the head up.
Though I am looking for something with a display. Mostly because I am fairly new to the world of embroidery & seeing the design makes me feel confident I'm getting the correct design setup.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Riph said:


> Many people turn their nose up at the Brother PR series as not being "commercial" machines, and there certainly are reasons that commercial machines do better. But for the money, they very capable. Yes they do have limitations, but almost everything does.


What he said.... I'll run caps all day long on my PR1000's. My SWF 15 needle, I'd rather pull the rest of my front teeth out than run caps on it.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

tfalk said:


> What he said.... I'll run caps all day long on my PR1000's. My SWF 15 needle, I'd rather pull the rest of my front teeth out than run caps on it.


 Just drive that SWF down here to Virginia and I will make it a good machine again


----------



## TurkeyDongus (Apr 29, 2016)

Would any of you recommend a babylock BMP9?
Or any other single needle babylock model?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The BMP9 is a previous generation 6 needle machine, not a single needle. I'm not that familiar with it but since it has the large LCD screen, I'm guessing it is the equivalent of the Brother PR650. The Brother and Babylock machines are exactly the same under the covers, only significance is (usually) the Babylock has more built in fonts and sometimes a longer warranty.

As far as I know, the only single needle machine Brother makes that does caps would be the new PRS100. IMNSHO, it's a LOT of money for a single needle machine, I'd sooner spend more for a 650/655 and have the multiple needles.

Keep an eye on digitsmith.com, there are usually machines popping up for sale there at any point in time. I got a great deal on a PR1000 I found on that site.


----------



## TurkeyDongus (Apr 29, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the difference between a brother pr-650 & a brother pr-650e?

I know the 650e is newer but what does that entail?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

From what I can see so far, it appears the 650E is just a year newer with a higher software version number. It may have also come with the cap driver where that would have been an option on the 650. Otherwise, from what limited info I've seen, they would appear to have the same specifications...


----------



## TurkeyDongus (Apr 29, 2016)

tfalk said:


> From what I can see so far, it appears the 650E is just a year newer with a higher software version number. It may have also come with the cap driver where that would have been an option on the 650. Otherwise, from what limited info I've seen, they would appear to have the same specifications...


Thanks for the info.

Another question;

What would be a fair price for a used PR-650 w/stand & hat hoop? This would also be bought in the states NOT UK.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hours and stitch count? Obviously lower is better/worth more.


----------



## TurkeyDongus (Apr 29, 2016)

tfalk said:


> Hours and stitch count? Obviously lower is better/worth more.


around 200 hours
around 4,000,000


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hardly even broken in... I would venture a guess in the 5-6K range? I stopped following them a while ago since we extensively use the camera/snowman feature and that is only available on the 10 needle machines. The nice thing on the 650+ series machines is the screen is much easier to read than the 600/620 screens.


----------



## Hugo888 (Apr 14, 2020)

We use this Brother machine, but I forgot the model reference lool


----------

